# Do you Know Someone Who's Graduating?



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

It's graduation season, the time of the year when we honor and celebrate all the graduates for their hard work. Are you graduating this year or do you know someone who's graduating? Please share and celebrate.









---

I'll start. I'm blessed this year to attend two boring graduations for my father and brother. My father received the Bachelor of Arts in Christian Ministry Leadership from the Leavell College of New Orleans Baptist Theological Seminary. He is deciding whether or not to pursue a higher degree now or wait until he's retired.










Here are the rest of his graduating class. He's one of the oldest (60). Not complaining I'm sure. [smilie=l:

[IMG]http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/2/8/T-GraduationClassEJ.jpg[/IMG]

My brother received the Bachelor of Arts in Educational Studies from Emory University. He will be attending medical school once he returns from touring Italy and its fabulous cuisines. Meanwhile, I'm here at the Olive's Garden.










And here he is with his graduation gift. Every man needs a portable plug to start his new life. :mrgreen:










Now it's your turn. Are you celebrating anyone this year?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I am graduating from high school in about 3 weeks!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

A big congrats to your Dad and Brother cS! Quite the accomplishment.  
I love the class photo..... LOL!

We just have 3 of the Mr's cousins kids graduating high school this year. They all live in Wisconsin, and they might just have one big get together for them on the weekend of the 4th (July) so everyone doesn't have to travel for that many different gatherings. They are also plannning to have a baby welcoming for the Mr's Brother and his Wife who just had a little one in April.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

I graduated a few weeks ago after completing my Masters of Education - Instructional Design degree.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> I am graduating from high school in about 3 weeks!


Congrats to you too Turtlehead and Plattykins too. :smile:


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Same here in 3 weeks from high school...


----------

